# best antivirus which utilises less memory



## sauhard (Oct 4, 2010)

i have kis 2011 installed on my computer. it is terribly slow and uses very high memory of computer which has slowed down my pc. suggest a antivirus which is good and uses less memory. i have 512 mb ram ,win xp


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

Add more memory. Another 512mb will improve the speed of the computer.


----------



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi sauhard. 

I agree with koala, increasing memory would help a lot, and not just with the virus scanning, but the overall performance of the machine. 

Here is a great non-profit, independent organization that compares many popular Anti Virus programs against one another in real world situations. They also have performance reviews for how quickly some run, which may be what you're looking for: http://www.av-comparatives.org/

Here is the specific report I'm referring to (please note that the date on this particular report is from 12/2009, and AV programs have likely updated and upgraded since then. However, the data is still good for consideration): http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/performance/performance_dec09.pdf


----------



## sauhard (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks it was very much useful.......


----------



## 4ntimatter (Dec 8, 2009)

I've the same setup: 512, xp. (piece of **** I know)

Should I just get 2, 1gb sticks and remove the 512 stick. I've never done it before but I know it's not too hard and ram is quite cheap.

As far as I know my pc will only hold 3 and a half gigs, and I've heard that it's best to have 2, sticks of the same amount of ram instead of a 512 and a 1gb for example, is that true. 

Any advice will be awesome.


----------



## peterjhn (Nov 12, 2010)

You just try Avast as it has effective security features and occupy less space with speedup scan and removal of threats.


----------



## SamSL (Nov 19, 2010)

_There are three light-weight Free Anti Virus software out there that you can use.

*[ Avast! Free Antivirus* ]
*[ **Avira AntiVir Personal Edition *]*
[ **Microsoft Security Essentials *]

But, I would prefer Avast! Free Antivirus. It is very light-weight, very configurable to remove viruses and also ability to perform a boot scan._


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

The real time function of Kaspersky only uses between 4000-40,000k of system memory for me. That less than half the usage of my web browser using a small number of addons and running windows. Avast uses less, but on my pc Microsoft Security Essentials uses more memory than Kaspersky. 

If you have already paid for the Kapsersky 2011 License, I would stick with it and use alternative methods to speed up your computer.


----------



## timetopretend_0 (Dec 6, 2010)

ZenOK Free Antivirus consumes 0,1% of your system resources. No more waiting time with ultra-light scan.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone interested in ZenOK should have a read here

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=280565


----------

